# New To Chickens & Sour Crop



## johnny360 (Jul 26, 2020)

I think one of our chicks has sour crop. As I am reading up on what it is and how to fix it, Im getting a little confused. When I first saw the big squishy lump on her/his chest, I thought maybe it was just deformed or had cancer or something. I had no clue that there was a possible known "chicken" issue here. 

Ive seen sites that say turn it upside down and massage it up towards beak and all sorts of other things. 

What do you all suggest? Im kind of grossed out by it so I may have to have my 7 year old do it. She's the vet. Plus its HER chicken! 

The guy at the feed store said I should mix the chick grit in with the food, but now I read you dont do that. Maybe I caused this? 

Im just so confused. Doesnt take much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should be seeing signs that something is wrong. Like excessive water intake, not eating. There can be an unpleasant smell coming from the mouth. 

Take food and water away over night, check the crop the next morning to see if it's empty. Monitor food and water intake.

I treated mine with Sulmet but I'm not sure you can get it anymore. Nystatin is another possible treatment if it is sour crop. Your vet might be willing to provide it without taking the bird in. Or check some of the pigeon forums, they also sell it. 

Good luck. If it's sour crop it is totally curable. And no, you didn't do this.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I second everything Robin suggested and said. This is not your fault and it happens more than you think, yes it is totally curable.


----------

